# McClelland Dark Star (Personal Reserve series)



## keen smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

This one is a bit of a love/hate product. It is truly a difficult tobacco to get to perform, but the payoff is there for those who won't be turned off by a "high maintenance" blend. I'll admit that Dark Star has annoyed and frustrated me in the past... 

For those that don't know, this is a typical McClelland-size flake but it looks like black tree bark, and its nearly as hard to rub out as I imagine bark is. It smells heavily of McC virginias (bright in this case) and looks good enough to eat to me.

I'm smoking a sample from a tin from 2005 that I opened, smoked a handful of bowls, then put it away in a Mason Jar in January and only recently re-opened. I took the advice of a reviewer and took the time to rub out all of what I had left and put it in a tin where it could dry a bit. I also sat a bowl's worth out to dry before I started making dinner and when I sat down to smoke it was pretty dry.

I think I managed to find the perfect pipe for it as well - in my case, a large Dublin. After being frustrated before trying to smoke it as I would any other broken flake, I see the error in my ways. This blend requires a bit more effort to prepare, but its worth it. No longer is it hard to light and keep lit, and no longer do I have to tug on it so hard that it bites me. 

This blend delivers some delicious and thick, rich, creamy smoke. There is some nice spicy hints to it and it is a bit tangy, but not as much as Blackwoods Flake (a favorite of mine that I'll post a review of later). Some nice sweetness, but you do have to be careful when coaxing it out as this blend can nip the impatient puffer. I'd say its firmly in medium strength range, which is nice. Room note is also pleasant.

4/5 stars. It isn't quite at the level of my favorite blends, but the more I smoke it the more I think it might end up there.


----------



## Max_Power (Sep 9, 2010)

I like this blend a lot as well. But it is the toughest flake to rub out that I have ever come across in my short time with the pipe. Usually, it just breaks and crumbles leaving me with a very small cube cut type pole of tobacco. I originally tried it because I had read it was very similar to dark navy flake which was not available at the shop.


----------



## RJpuffs (Jan 27, 2008)

Nice review! I think have a couple of these tins cellared, always good to know what to expect before popping 'em! :hungry:


----------



## karatekyle (Nov 2, 2010)

I like blends that need a little finesse to enjoy. The joy of a good smoke is wonderfully complimented by the rush of adrenaline and ego boost of success! Great review!


----------



## BigG (Aug 13, 2010)

I love the flavor of McClelland Dark Star but it is for me one of the most frustrating pipe tobaccos to smoke. It's like trying to keep asbestos lit!
I cut the flakes into tiny cubes & let it dry out. That improves the burn-ability but it is still too user-unfriendly to be a regular in my humble cellar.


----------

